# Nash = Marketing Nightmare?



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/Co...969907729483&DPL=IvsNDS/7ChAX&tacodalogin=yes



> Steve Nash, the straggly haired point guard for the Phoenix Suns, has likely done enough on the court this season to merit consideration for the National Basketball Association's Most Valuable Player Award.
> 
> So it might come off as surprising that if Nash noses out Miami centre Shaquille O'Neal for the MVP, Madison Avenue's response will likely be a collective yawn.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Thats all the NBA cares about. Money. Jeez, who cares what Nash looks like. He can play damn well. Pisses me off.


----------



## Nashaholic (Mar 30, 2005)

Kekai23 said:


> Thats all the NBA cares about. Money. Jeez, who cares what Nash looks like. He can play damn well. Pisses me off.


I agree but I think that Nash is in fact a marketable player simply because he isn't the steriotype of an NBA allstar. Im white, im no superathlete and I will never have a good chance of being able to do sweet dunks ( :biggrin: ): Nash is a player i can relate to a little more than a player like say Shaq for example. Steve is a "diamond in the ruff" he represents what hard work can do for you.

One product to could market is sprite: Image is nothing thirst is everything- thats perfect for a player like Nash.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Nashaholic said:


> I agree but I think that Nash is in fact a marketable player simply because he isn't the steriotype of an NBA allstar. Im white, im no superathlete and I will never have a good chance of being able to do sweet dunks ( :biggrin: ): Nash is a player i can relate to a little more than a player like say Shaq for example. Steve is a "diamond in the ruff" he represents what hard work can do for you.
> 
> One product to could market is sprite: Image is nothing thirst is everything- thats perfect for a player like Nash.


:laugh: :greatjob:


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

A lot more people can relate to Nash, since he isnt a 7 footer, who can dunk well.

He can have the same effect as Iverson, as the unlikely guys who dominate at a sport where tall atheletic players dominate.

He is actually marketable if done right.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Nashaholic said:


> I agree but I think that Nash is in fact a marketable player simply because he isn't the steriotype of an NBA allstar. Im white, im no superathlete and I will never have a good chance of being able to do sweet dunks ( :biggrin: ): Nash is a player i can relate to a little more than a player like say Shaq for example. Steve is a "diamond in the ruff" he represents what hard work can do for you.
> 
> One product to could market is sprite: Image is nothing thirst is everything- thats perfect for a player like Nash.


Well said. :clap: 

That's basically how Canadians feel about Steve. He really does represent the underdog, which many of us can relate too. But to be honest, a haircut couldn't hurt.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

KidCanada said:


> Well said. :clap:
> 
> That's basically how Canadians feel about Steve. He really does represent the underdog, which many of us can relate too. *But to be honest, a haircut couldn't hurt.*


Maybe he can't afford it? 


:laugh:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Why doesn't the NBA market him in Canada, his native land....but nah that would make sense.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

sloth said:


> Why doesn't the NBA market him in Canada, his native land....but nah that would make sense.


I'm pretty sure they do. Don't they?


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

I love Nash as a basketball player, but don't share his beliefs. Knowing that this guy is a commie now will make it very hard for me to continue to like the guy. Christ, I'd love to see him take his SL55 AMG and Range Rover to a communist country and see how fast the government takes them away.

As for marketing, I echo what the above posters have said. Because he is a hardworking guy with a unique style, he is even more marketable then a player like even Lebron or Shaq IMHO.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

I think this "hair thing" is a big cultural difference. 

I am Chinese and we LOVE men with long cool hair. Nash's hair "fly" a bit when he drives and that's why he looks "cool" in pictures. Just ask any "modern" Chinese people, they'll say Nash has cool hair. lol 

I am from Taiwan by the way. This "long hair" (Nash's girlfriend likes it so he kept it) love develops from Japanese stars.  Well, it's really hard to explain but Nash's hair is considered very cool in "our" eyes. 


Personally, I try not to understand what religion the players believe in and whether or not they support gay and lesbian or whatever. They are basketball players, not political leaders. They can have their own opinions as long as they don't hurt the society. 

And yes, Nash is very marketable. The problem is Nash is too quiet. He doesn't seem to go out and say "I am good!".


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

It just that the NBA doesn't have the you-know-whats to try to market something risky. They try to go safe by marketing Kobe, Carter, and LeBron as the next Michael Jordans and look where it got them morallity-wise. I don't know if it's a race thing either. The last white star that ever got bigtime publicity was Larry Bird. I think they're just cowards.


----------



## Nashaholic (Mar 30, 2005)

Lukasbmw said:


> I love Nash as a basketball player, but don't share his beliefs. Knowing that this guy is a commie now will make it very hard for me to continue to like the guy. Christ, I'd love to see him take his SL55 AMG and Range Rover to a communist country and see how fast the government takes them away.
> 
> As for marketing, I echo what the above posters have said. Because he is a hardworking guy with a unique style, he is even more marketable then a player like even Lebron or Shaq IMHO.


I'm not really sure if you were joking but Steve Nash is not a communist. Either you are using that term to describe left wing liberal minded people or you are just ignorant. A communist is someone who believes the government should have complete control of every aspect of a country and disallow free enterprise, media etc. Steve Nash is an intellectual who happens to be against war. The fact that he's a well rounded individual whos educated himself by reading a wide range of literature does not make him a communist.

Sorry for the rant but I though it was appropriate to clear that one up :biggrin:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Nashaholic said:


> I'm not really sure if you were joking but Steve Nash is not a communist. Either you are using that term to describe left wing liberal minded people or you are just ignorant. A communist is someone who believes the government should have complete control of every aspect of a country and disallow free enterprise, media etc. Steve Nash is an intellectual who happens to be against war. The fact that he's a well rounded individual whos educated himself by reading a wide range of literature does not make him a communist.
> 
> Sorry for the rant but I though it was appropriate to clear that one up :biggrin:


Touche.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

sunsaz said:


> It just that the NBA doesn't have the you-know-whats to try to market something risky. They try to go safe by marketing Kobe, Carter, and LeBron as the next Michael Jordans and look where it got them morallity-wise. I don't know if it's a race thing either. The last white star that ever got bigtime publicity was Larry Bird. I think they're just cowards.


I think if Nash looked a little more clean cut, he'd get more marketing deals, but the thing about it is, international stars are not marketed in America, except for Yao Ming. The reason why Yao is marketed here, is because we know Asians will support each other, because they don't see themselves in the media endorsing things much or being in the medium of entertainment period.

People will always relate to guards more than big men IMO. I think Nash can easily be marketed, but I wonder if someone said would you cut your hair and stuff and fit this image and he said "no thanks." It's a possibility.


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

Im not really sure the hair is a bother.

I dont think it looks messy, its not like he has uneven dreadlocks. it could be worse, he could pull a Justin Timberlake and make cornrows out it... 

He has a look, its not the typical short hair/shaved basketballer/hip hopper/Sporty look. He does however look like a lollipop. His head looks huge.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

1 Penny said:


> Im not really sure the hair is a bother.
> 
> I dont think it looks messy, its not like he has uneven dreadlocks. it could be worse, he could pull a Justin Timberlake and make cornrows out it...
> 
> He has a look, its not the typical short hair/shaved basketballer/hip hopper/Sporty look. He does however look like a lollipop. His head looks huge.


Nash with cornrows.....HAHAHAHHA....anyone with photoshop care to make us a pic? :biggrin:


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

Lukasbmw said:


> I love Nash as a basketball player, but don't share his beliefs. Knowing that this guy is a commie now will make it very hard for me to continue to like the guy. Christ, I'd love to see him take his SL55 AMG and Range Rover to a communist country and see how fast the government takes them away.
> 
> As for marketing, I echo what the above posters have said. Because he is a hardworking guy with a unique style, he is even more marketable then a player like even Lebron or Shaq IMHO.



just b/c someone reads about che guevara and the communist manifesto and is against war doesn't make him a "commie" . . . my god. it just makes him intelligent. but i guess that's a crime in the U.S. these days . . .


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

Nashaholic said:


> I'm not really sure if you were joking but Steve Nash is not a communist. Either you are using that term to describe left wing liberal minded people or you are just ignorant. A communist is someone who believes the government should have complete control of every aspect of a country and disallow free enterprise, media etc. Steve Nash is an intellectual who happens to be against war. The fact that he's a well rounded individual whos educated himself by reading a wide range of literature does not make him a communist.
> 
> Sorry for the rant but I though it was appropriate to clear that one up :biggrin:



actually, that's not really pure communism you described but a marxist theory that is a precursor to communism. neither the soviet union nor red china were accurate examples of communism. technically communism is a lack of government with pure communal cooperation amongst the proletariat.


----------



## Nashaholic (Mar 30, 2005)

PHXSPORTS4LIFE said:


> actually, that's not really pure communism you described but a marxist theory that is a precursor to communism. neither the soviet union nor red china were accurate examples of communism. technically communism is a lack of government with pure communal cooperation amongst the proletariat.


Thanks for filling me in PHXSPORTS4LIFE I was unaware of that. 


As an aside I think that further proves that Nash is not a communist :biggrin:


----------



## PHXSPORTS4LIFE (May 8, 2003)

Nashaholic said:


> Thanks for filling me in PHXSPORTS4LIFE I was unaware of that.
> 
> 
> As an aside I think that further proves that Nash is not a communist :biggrin:



he's definitely not a communist.


----------

